# Personal Security



## coloradoemt (Jan 18, 2006)

http://www.sillyhumor.com/trunkmonkey/


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 18, 2006)

Here is another... 

http://gprime.net/video.php/trunkmonkey2


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 18, 2006)

LMAO! :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 


Chimpie, you didn't tell us you got a new job!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 18, 2006)

A monkey's gotta do what a monkey's gotta do.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 19, 2006)

Mwahahahaha!  Chimpie, I didn't really think you were THAT hairy....


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 19, 2006)

I shave the important parts.


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 19, 2006)

like your back?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 19, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> I shave the important parts.



Now that qualifies as TMI!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah TMFI..

*cough cough sputter cough*

besides way to cute to be chimpie *grin*joking man Joking..your not Jon so I wont pick on ya


----------



## Jon (Jan 22, 2006)

I saw this a few months ago.... F-ing funny.


----------



## Funnyrunner1 (Feb 16, 2006)

All new vehicles should come thusly equiped methinks!!!!


----------

